# Quieter, better filtration than standard shop vac



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Willie - what's the approximate price of this unit?


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

real nice review Willie, where did you pick it up ?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I paid about the cost of a Festool hose for this unit. I'm too cheap to spring for what they cost new. 
Amazon has them, and they are pretty steep. I just needed to get serious about dust collection and shop safety.


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

$500 bucks on Amazon! Dang…. I appreciate your explanation of the benefit of the "variable speed," but I find that I really never actually take advantage of such features. I wonder how many of you do customize the speed of your router, ROS, or whatever on a regular basis?

But… thank you for a really, really solid, informative review. Nicely written, and very helpful.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice write up. I like the variable speed on my Festool CT26 for things like use on a sander . If it is on high the sander is almost stuck to a board. The other use is at times when I do not need as much suction and turning it down reduces noise.

Nice vac…it seems to get those features you have to pay the $$$. I do not regret getting my Festool several years ago.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Price has scared me away, but it is an appealing unit. thanks for your review.

F.Y.I. DeWALT now makes a slightly smaller (and $200.00 less) unit that is like the little brother.
DWV010. that ones only $300.00


----------

